# be quiet Straight Power 400W 80+gold



## biosat-lost (14. April 2015)

*Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB fast neu, absolut unverbraucht 70€*

*
SAMSUNG 840 PRO SSD 128GB, fast neu* *70€VB*


----------



## chbdiablo (14. April 2015)

Der Zettel mit deinen Preisvorstellungen (?) ist schwer zu lesen, du solltest am besten noch mal kurz hier schreiben was du jetzt für wie viel verkaufen möchtest.


----------



## biosat-lost (18. April 2015)

danke da stimmte so Einiges nicht????????   *?*


----------

